

Los Angeles to Spend $30 Million on iPads for Schools - Esifer
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2420688,00.asp

======
bdfh42
A huge injection of public money into an unproven educational tool - with the
profits flowing to a corporation well able to afford the cost should it have
any faith in the efficacy of the approach.

~~~
crcsmnky
How do you know that Apple didn't prove their efficacy to the city?

You're comment comes off as incredibly naive - why should Apple have to foot
the cost? Are you suggesting that all technology products should be given for
free to educational institutions unless they're educational efficacy can be
proven?

I fail to see how this is different from schools buying desktop or laptop
computers. They're still computers running applications - which is where the
true educational component comes into play. If the software is worthless than
sure, it's probably pointless but with a working software solution than why
can't this be effective?

